# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Το παλιό μου ραδιόφωνο.

## p.gabr

Το ανεβάζω επειδή ζητήθηκε.
Για να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι ,εάν κριθεί ενδιαφέρον υλικό υπάρχει και μάλιστα πολυ.

----------

Γαληνίτης (29-09-18), 

aktis (02-10-18), 

argizel (01-10-18), 

chip (30-09-18), 

G12 (01-10-18), 

Gaou (01-10-18), 

Hulk (29-09-18), 

IRF (29-09-18), 

KOKAR (10-10-18), 

makisvl (29-09-18), 

Neuraxia (29-09-18), 

nick1974 (29-09-18), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (29-09-18), 

PARKER (03-10-18), 

Sakan89 (01-10-18), 

SeAfasia (29-09-18), 

selectronic (29-09-18)

----------


## IRF

ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ.Φανταστικό και το «striptease» που έκανε για μας. Μας έδειξε όλο τον «εσωτερικό ψυχικό» του κόσμο

----------

p.gabr (29-09-18)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση, ευχαριστούμε!! Κάποτε είχα μετατρέψει δύο παρόμοια, έχοντας κατασκευάσει τροφοδοτικό με μετασχηματιστή δικτύου. Νομίζω ότι η τάση νημάτων πρέπει να έχει κεντρική τιμή 1,4 βολτ. Σε αυτή την τιμή την είχα ρυθμίσει με LM317.

Παναγιώτη, είναι εύκολο να αναρτήσεις το σχέδιο του μετατροπέα τάσης;

----------

p.gabr (29-09-18)

----------


## apilot

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα σου.
Πολύ αναλυτική  και λεπτομερή παρουσίαση του ραδιοφώνου σου.
Σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------

p.gabr (29-09-18)

----------


## p.gabr

Ευχαριστώ ποου που σας άρεσε και να απαντήσω στον Δημήτρη






> Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση, ευχαριστούμε!! Κάποτε είχα μετατρέψει δύο παρόμοια, έχοντας κατασκευάσει τροφοδοτικό με μετασχηματιστή δικτύου. Νομίζω ότι η τάση νημάτων πρέπει να έχει κεντρική τιμή 1,4 βολτ. Σε αυτή την τιμή την είχα ρυθμίσει με LM317.
> 
> Παναγιώτη, είναι εύκολο να αναρτήσεις το σχέδιο του μετατροπέα τάσης;



Κατά αρχήν γνωρίζουμε την ευαισθησία στην τάση νημάτων και πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με την χρήση τροφοδοτικού . Καλό είναι να ασφαλίσουμε για υπέρταση με ένα απλό τρόπο , ασφάλεια 1Α σε σειρά με τα νήματα και δύο διόδους σε σειρά ως προς τη γη με αγώγιμη φορά .
Για το σχηματικό δεν βοηθάει και να στο ανεβάσω Δημήτρη ,είναι παλιό military module κλασικός πολυδονητης με δύο τρανζίστορ γερμανίου

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι και για οποία ερωτηση μην δισταξετε.

----------


## aris285

Μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη. Καλοδούλευτο να ειναι. Φτιάξε και την μπαταριά του να ειναι ολοκληρωμένο.

----------

p.gabr (29-09-18)

----------


## p.gabr

> Μπράβο σου Παναγιώτη. Καλοδούλευτο να ειναι. Φτιάξε και την μπαταριά του να ειναι ολοκληρωμένο.



IMG_20180923_110833.jpg

Η Μπαταρία του δεν σκαλιζεται καθόλου Είναι σπάνια η κατάσταση της ,έχει ξεραθεί τελείως και δεν στάζει σταγόνα ,έχει μεγαλύτερη συλλεκτική αξια από το ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## nikos1

https://www.vintage-radio.com/projec...y-set-psu.html

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

*Μια αναζήτηση μου έδωσε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.* Δεν το μελέτησα όλο αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει "ξετινάξει" το θέμα, δοκιμάζοντας μετατροπείς τάσης από τους πιο απλούς μέχρι ελεγχόμενους από μικροεπεξεργαστή. Γνώμη μου είναι να μην τοποθετηθεί αυτή η τερατώδης μπαταρία μέσα διότι με τα αγώγιμα μέρη της μάλλον θα μειώσει την ευαισθησία της εσωτερικής βροχοκεραίας.

Παρεμπιπτόντως Παναγιώτη, μια απλοϊκή και λειτουργική λύση θα μπορούσε να ήταν η εξής: Μια μπαταρία 1,5 βολτ μεγέθους D για τα νήματα και 10 μπαταρίες 9 βολτ σε σειρά για την υψηλή τάση.

----------


## p.gabr

Αγαπητοί φιλοι ο σκοπός μιας ανακατασκευής είναι να γίνει εάν είναι δυνατόν όπως ήταν και για την χρηση που ήταν.Το τροφοδοτικό δυκτιου είναι ότι πιο απλό και φτηνό αλλά πλέον η συσκευή έχασε την αίγλη της.
Η χρήση πολλών μπαταριων είναι  μια σωστή λυση αλλά να δώσεις τριάντα € για μπαταρίες , όχι ότι είναι πολλά αλλά μετά από καιρο δεν θα τα ξαναδώσεις να το ξαναπαίξεις η να το δείξεις σε κάποιον άνθρωπο.
Το dc to dc converter είναι μια καλή λύση αλλά θέλει καλή θωράκιση και φίλτρα γιατί μέσα στην λούπα είναι πρόβλημα.
Λύσεις πολλές για έναν μάστορα τα ζυγίζεις και προχωράς.

Edit
Δεν ξέρω εάν είδες το βίντεο Δημήτρη οι λουπες κάνουν χρήση πηνίου κεραίας (συντονισμένου κυκλωματος εισόδου) Στα μεσαία είχε μια αποκλιση περίπου 80 κηζ στον 1Μ του πρόσθεσα ένα τριμερακι και πήρε τ' απάνω του.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ναι, το είδα μέχρι τέλος. Η καλύτερη λύση για να λειτουργεί χωρίς πολλά έξοδα είναι σίγουρα το τροφοδοτικό δικτύου με μετασχηματιστή. Κάποτε είχα δει και υβριδικό Philips με λυχνίες στα στάδια ραδιοσυχνότητας και τρανζίστορ στην ακουστική συχνότητα. Τάσεις τροφοδοσίας 6 βολτ για νήματα σε σειρά και τρανζίστορ και 45 βολτ ανοδική τάση.

----------


## p.gabr

Εδω και ένα χρόνο συλλέγω " σαβούρες " και τους χαρίζω νέα ζωή , αν δεν εχεις να κάνεις κάτι άλλο κάλο είναι και αυτό, βλέπεις σε μερικούς η παλιά δουλειά αφήνει κουσούρια  .
Έχω ανεβάσει αρκετά βιντεο αλλά δεν είναι πλήρη , τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να κολλάω κομμάτια και ετσι τα βιντεο είναι πιο αναλυτικά και δείχνουν όλη την πορεία απ την αρχή ως το τέλος.
Να βάλω άλλο ένα, ετσι για την παρέα .

----------

aktis (02-10-18), 

Dragonborn (29-09-18), 

Sakan89 (01-10-18)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Η χρήση πολλών μπαταριων είναι  μια σωστή λυση αλλά να δώσεις τριάντα € για μπαταρίες , όχι ότι είναι πολλά αλλά μετά από καιρο δεν θα τα ξαναδώσεις να το ξαναπαίξεις η να το δείξεις σε κάποιον άνθρωπο.



Μια φορά και έναν καιρό, μεγάλος προμηθευτής του Στρατού ξεφόρτωνε μπαταρίες 9V που κινδύνευαν να λήξουν, μοντάροντας διάφορες μπαταρίες 90V κλπ σε χάρτινα κιβώτια για διάφορα παλιά στρατιωτιά μηχανήματα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μια φορά και έναν καιρό, μεγάλος προμηθευτής του Στρατού ξεφόρτωνε μπαταρίες 9V που κινδύνευαν να λήξουν, μοντάροντας διάφορες μπαταρίες 90V κλπ σε χάρτινα κιβώτια για διάφορα παλιά στρατιωτιά μηχανήματα.



Ο μεγαλύτερος προμηθευτής σε άπλα ξηρά στοιχειά και ειδικών κατασκευών (πακ) για ασυρμάτους ήταν η SUNLIGHT εξακολουθεί βεβαίως να υπάρχει Πρέπει να έκλαψαν πολύ όταν το 1980+ άρχισαν να αποσύρονται  οι AN/PRC-10 KAI ,BC-1000, BC-611 , AN/PRC-6 και άλλοι 
122850019611_1_0_1.jpg

----------


## Dragonborn

Ναι, Sunlight και στην συνέχεια Γερμανός που την εξαγόρασε. Συμβάσεις-πλαίσιο, μονοπωλιακές.

----------

p.gabr (30-09-18)

----------


## ΠΑΛΑΙΜΑΧΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη καλησπέρα και από μένα και σε ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση του ραδιοφώνου σου. Πριν από πέντε περίπου χρόνια έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα λίγο παλαιότερο μοντέλο από το δικό σου αλλά επιτραπέζιο και όχι φορητό. Είχα πάει στην κεντρική Βαρβάκειο αγορά στην οδό Ευριπίδου (κάθετη της οδού Αθηνάς). Αγόρασα δέκα 9βολτες κινέζικες Αλκαλικές Μπαταρίες στην τιμή των 10 Ευρώ. Στην συνέχεια άνοιξα το ραδιόφωνο και εκτός του πακέτου των 10 αλκαλικών μπαταριών έβαλα και μία αλκαλική μεγάλου μεγέθους 1,5 βόλτ που αγόρασα από το ίδιο κινέζικο εμπορικό μαγαζάκι με Κινέζα πωλήτρια και ίσως και ιδιοκτήτρια, στην τιμή του ενός Ευρώ. Έβγαλα με προσοχή το κεντρικό σασί του και πίσω από την βελόνα του στερέωσα ένα μικρό λεντάκι υψηλής φωτεινότητας ώστε φωτίζει το καντράν του, τη νύχτα που θα επιλέγει κανείς τους ραδιοσταθμούς.Στη συνέχεια "κούμπωσα" το ραδιόφωνο και το επέστρεψα στον Ιδιοκτήτη του που με ευχαρίστησε για τον κόπο μου και μου έδωσε 15 ευρώ. Νομίζω ότι μια βόλτα έως την οδό Ευριπίδου θα σου έλυνε κάθε τυχόν απορία.

----------

p.gabr (30-09-18)

----------


## Γαληνίτης

[QUOTE=p.gabr;853149]

Σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες αυτές (90/1.5V): Το 1954 στο Παγκράτι βρίσκαμε πεταμένες πολλές τέτοιες μπαταρίες. Τις πεταγαν επειδή η χαμηλή τάση για τα νήματα είχε πέσει πολύ. Όμως το τμήμα υψηλής τάσης (90V) είχε αρκετή τάση για τα αυτοσχέδια πειράματά μας (σπινθήρες, άναμμα σύρματος κατσαρόλας κλπ.).Τα στοιχεία ήταν όπως στις σημερινές 9 βολτες πλακέ μπαταρίες, αλλά πολύ μεγαλύτερα. Το μονωτικό περιτύλιγμα ήταν ημιδιαφανές πρασινωπό.

----------


## p.gabr

> Σχετικά με τις μπαταρίες αυτές (90/1.5V): Το 1954 στο Παγκράτι βρίσκαμε πεταμένες πολλές τέτοιες μπαταρίες .



Πω πω βρε φίλε !!!!  είσαι πολύ πίσω εσύ   :Biggrin: 

Αλλο ένα πλήρες βιντεο με ξυλουργική   .

----------

Sakan89 (01-10-18)

----------


## apilot

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα.
Μια και είσαι ειδικός στα ραδιόφωνα θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
Έχω ένα Grundig  του 1950 με λάμπες του πατέρα μου το οποίο σε διάφορα σημεία στην μπάντα στα μεσαία υπάρχει ένα δυνατό σήμα χωρίς διαμόρφωση. Υπάρχει σε περίπου 4 με 5 σημεία της μπάντας λες και είναι κάποιος πειρατικός ανοικτός χωρίς να βάζει μουσική. Στα FM λειτουργεί περίφημα.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει από ότι μου είπε ότι το πείραξε για να ακούει έξω από την μπάντα των 1600 KHz παλαιά με τους ερασιτεχνικούς σταθμούς.

----------


## p.gabr

Βαγγέλη όπως το περιγράφεις πιθανον να είναι από αυτοταλαντωση της μέσης συχνότητας
Το ότι πείραξε τις συχνότητες να ακούει πιο βραχέα, τότε πιθανόν εάν δεν έκανε κάτι άλλο έχει χάσει λίγο απο την ευαισθησία του.
Τώρα αυτο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να σκαλισεις πολύ προσεκτικά και με μέτρο λίγο τους μετασχηματιστες της μέσης στο σημείο όπου εμφανίζεται η παρεμβολή. Πρέπει να έχεις κατά καποιο τρόπο μαρκαρει το σημείο που ήταν ώστε να το επαναφέρεις εκεί που ήταν αν κάτι δεν αλλάξει.
Επειδή είναι και FM έχει στον ίδιο μετασχηματιστή ρυθμιστικό και για αυτήν την ζώνη ,γι'αυτό να προσέχεις
Εάν δεις ότι σκαλίζοντας δεν αλλάζει κάτι τότε θα πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις τους αποζευτικους πυκνωτές που σχετίζονται με αυτό.

----------


## apilot

Παναγιώτη συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα τώρα γύρισα.
Από ότι μου είπε ο πατέρας μου πείραξε κάτι τετράγωνα αλουμινίου με μια βίδα στην μέση όχι αυτός αλλά κάποιος της Σχολής Ηλεκτρονικών εκείνης της εποχής.
Εγώ όταν τον έκανα κάποια συντήρηση τα ρύθμισα και είναι κανονικά οι συχνότητες.
Δηλαδή 1451KHz που είναι κάποιος σταθμός  η βελόνα δείχνει στα 1450KHZ γιατί χωρίζεται κατά 100KHz και μια γραμμή. 
Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα  ερωτηση κρησεως σε ραδιοφωνο που εχει φαει πλυμιρα και δεν πιανει τιποτα τι μπωρει να φταιει ? ο μεταβλητος ηταν κολημενος τον ξεκολησα  ειχε χωματα και λασπες πωλες μεσα αυτα..

----------


## p.gabr

> καλησπερα  ερωτηση κρησεως σε ραδιοφωνο που εχει φαει πλυμιρα και δεν πιανει τιποτα τι μπωρει να φταιει ? ο μεταβλητος ηταν κολημενος τον ξεκολησα  ειχε χωματα και λασπες πωλες μεσα αυτα..



Εμ πως να παίξει βρε Νεκτάριε θέλουν σχολαστικό πλυσιμο όλα τα υλικά ,επαφές ,βάσεις πιθανόν ποτεσιομετρα και τα πάντα όλα .Στέγνωμα στον ήλιο τουλάχιστον για δέκα μέρες εαν έχει ποτήσει ο καί μετασχηματιστής.

----------


## Dragonborn

Παναγιώτη, όλα τα άλλα μαζεύονται, αλλά οι μετασχηματιστές μέσης συχνότητας είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καθαριστούν και επιπλέον δεν βρίσκεις να τους αντικαταστήσεις. Επίσης δεν καθαρίζονται εύκολα κάτι πυκνωτές trimmer/padder μίκας. Το μεγάφωνο επίσης θέλει αντικατάσταση, δεδομένου ότι η λάσπη θα έχει εισχωρήσει στο διάκενο του πηνίου.

Νεκτάριε, στο ακόλουθο video ο Mr Carlson ανοίγει και επισκευάζει τις μέσες συχνότητες σε παλιό ραδιόφωνο (34:20 min) :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWXbdCz-AiY


_

----------


## p.gabr

Ααα βρε Κώστα τι να πρωτοπουμε.Βασικα δεν έδωσε πληροφορίες και δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα.
Αναλόγως το  μοντελο και της χρονολογίας του, διαφέρει ο καθαρισμός ,Εγώ τα έχω κατατάξει σε τέσσερις κατηγορίες 

Το Σημαντικότερο που απάντησα σε αυτό το ποστ είναι για τον carlson που είμαι ακόλουθος
Είχα σκεφτεί να τον κοινοποιήσω αλλά δεν το έκανα είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ και οι μέθοδοι που χρησιμοποιεί ποικίλουν.

Πάρε ένα αν δεν τοχεις δει
https://youtu.be/mjF0S-ctXfg

----------


## p.gabr

Το παρών βίντεο δείχνει μια συσκευή που η επισκευή του είναι εν εξελίξει.
Το αναρτώ να δείξω μια διάσωση που περιεχει όλα τα τεχνικά βήματα εξ αρχής 


IMG_20181012_162306.jpg

----------


## dimb

> Το παρών βίντεο δείχνει μια συσκευή που η επισκευή του είναι εν εξελίξει.
> Το αναρτώ να δείξω μια διάσωση που περιεχει όλα τα τεχνικά βήματα εξ αρχής 
> 
> 
> IMG_20181012_162306.jpg




Παναγιώτη, p.gabr, υποδειγματική η δουλειά σου ως τώρα.
Να ρωτήσω τρία πράγματα:
Έχεις βρει το σχηματικό;
Ποια λάμπα έχει στην έξοδο, την EL33;
Αν ναι τι αντίσταση έχει στο οδηγό;

----------


## p.gabr

> Παναγιώτη, p.gabr, υποδειγματική η δουλειά σου ως τώρα.
> Να ρωτήσω τρία πράγματα:
> Έχεις βρει το σχηματικό;
> Ποια λάμπα έχει στην έξοδο, την EL33;
> Αν ναι τι αντίσταση έχει στο οδηγό;



Ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη για την κολακεία.
1ον Σχηματικό δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν πλησιέστερο.
2ον Ενα διαγραμματακι πίσω αναφέρει τις λυχνίες και έπρεπε να είχε την EL 33 .Oμωσ οπως το πηρα ειχε την 6v6 η οποία θεωρείται παρόμοια ( ειχει κατι διάφορες) ειχε και 6Κ8 αντί ECH35

Ειχα κλείσει την παρουσίαση λέγοντας ότι ακολουθεί το πλύσιμο 

IMG_20181014_121211[1].jpg

Αυτο έγινε και εδώ σου δειχνω την αντίσταση είναι 470κωμ και συνεχίζει προς την πηγή αρνητικής τάσης - 9 εως -10 βολτ περίπου αν θυμάμαι .
Θα περίμενα λίγο μεγαλύτερη έξοδο (απο 2βαττ που τώρα βγάζει χωρίς παραμόρφωση) αλλά να σου πω ότι ακόμα δεν το έχω τελειώσει δεν έχω αλλάξει λυχνία και δεν έχω ψάξει καλά το κύκλωμα του ρυθμιστή τόνου που έχει και ανάδραση  .

IMG_20181014_121247.jpg
επίσης εχει αλλαχθεί ο μτ εξόδου και εχει μπει ενός πανηγυριώτικος δεν φαίνεται καλά εδώ 
Το είχα αγοράσει για ανταλλακτικό αυτό και άλλα δυο  ένα πενηντάρι , αλλά λόγω του οτι είναι PYE έχω μια ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία  και ασχολήθηκα , λόγω και στρατιωτικής παρουσίας της εταιρίας αυτής.

----------


## dimb

Καλησπέρα, ρώτησα γιατί έχω επισκευάσει ένα 36Η (https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/pye_36h.html) για ένα φίλο και είχα ανακαλύψει ένα λάθος  στο Radio Tubes που έδινε αντιστοιχία EL33 με 6V6 που όμως δεν ισχύει γιατί η 6V6 καταναλώνει λιγότερα στο νήμα (καλύτερα), έχει άλλη αντίσταση εξόδου (λίγο το κακό) αλλά θέλει διπλάσια αρνητική στο οδηγό (αυτό είναι πρόβλημα). Εμένα η EL33 ήταν καμένη, έβαλα 6V6 και είχα κάνει κάποια αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα αλλά έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια και δεν θυμάμαι τι ακριβώς. 
EL33 6V6.jpg

----------


## Neuraxia

http://www.nvhr.nl/gfgf/schema.asp?Z...sSubmitted=yes 

Έχει 2 σχέδια απο παρεμφερή μοντέλα 19D/38A ίσως τα βρείτε χρήσιμα.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## p.gabr

Το βίντεο αυτο δεν προσφέρει ραδιοτεχνικές πληροφορίες  αλλά ξυλουργικές.
Το ράδιο αυτό βρέθηκε ακαριαίο όπως φτιάχτηκε στο εργοστάσιο 65 χρόνια πριν , μπορεί να μην είχε ποτέ ανοιχθεί

----------

PARKER (22-10-18)

----------


## sv9gph

το πλύσιμο στο σασί πως το κάνεις ?

----------


## p.gabr

> το πλύσιμο στο σασί πως το κάνεις ?



Κύριε Γιάννη οκτώ χρονια εδώ δεν υπάρχει ερώτηση που να μην έχω απαντήσει τώρα όμως αρνούμαι την απάντηση σε μια τόσο "φτηνή" Προστακτική ερώτηση
Δεν απαιτούμε σεβασμό αλλα τα στοιχειώδη σε μια ερώτηση και όχι ξερά και σκέτα. Ωστόσο μάλλον ίσως στο επόμενο βιντεο φανεί.

Όμως να πω ότι: δεν θα πρότεινα σε κανέναν που δεν γνωρίζει καλά τα υλικά υγρό καθάρισμα, διαφέρει ο τρόπο αναλογα των υλικών του ραδιοφώνου , ακόμα και εμείς οι παλιοί που κάτι γνωρίζουμε πολλές φορές την έχουμε πατήσει.

----------


## sv9gph

η ερώτηση έγινε εντελώς αυθόρμητα γιατί εντυπωσιάστηκα με την άψογη ανακατασκευή του ραδιοφώνου .....

----------

p.gabr (21-10-18)

----------


## p.gabr

H συνέχεια της επισκευής του ραδιοφώνου TeLEFUNKEN Model 38H  που το πρώτο μέρος δείχτηκε  στο ποστ #26
Eδω θα δείτε την προσπάθεια εύρεσης των συχνοτήτων στις 6 μπάντες ,  μέχρι την οριστική απόφαση . Επίσης την κατασκευή του καντράν συχνοτήτων   . Να ζητήσω συγνώμη απο τον *sv9gph*      γιατί από λάθος ξεχάστηκε το πρώτο μέρος που αφορούσε τον καθαρισμό Ωστόσο να πω οτι τον έκανα με σπρευ σαπουνόνερου με  το κομπεσερ αέρος στις τρεις ατμόσφαιρες .





2018-10-28_20-04-29.jpg

IMG_20181025_115249.jpg


IMG_20181028_184257.jpg


IMG_20181028_072955.jpg

IMG_20181014_121211.jpg

----------

Sakan89 (25-12-18)

----------


## p.gabr

*Telefunken Radio Model 569WKK. (1950)


*Η διαδρομή της επισκευής , παρακολουθείστε ότι μπορείτε και θα δείτε ότι δεν είναι πάντα εύκολη και δεν ήταν μόνο αυτά που κατεγράφησαν.
Βλάβες που θα δειτε 
Αντικατάσταση ηλεκτρολυτικών υψηλής τάσης 
Στο 7' πρόβλημα στην ρύθμιση της μέσης - αυτοταλάντωση λόγω  αποζευτικου 
Στο 10' πρόβλημα στην πόλωση λόγω διαρροής συζευκτικού 
Στο 15+  ΜΕΓΑΛΟ πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα της βαθμίδας εισόδου -κεραίας  λόγω παλαιότερων επεμβάσεων (στα μεσαία έπιανε και σταθμούς των βραχέων)
Και σαν έκλεισα την παρουσίαση είχα πρόβλημα με την λυχνία ακουστικής που σταδιακά έχανε την ισχύ και ευτυχώς είχα και αντικαταστήθηκε  καθώς επίσης με την ανορθώτρια που έκανε διακοπές και επισκευάστηκε στην βάση της  και στο τέλος απρόσμενες ατασθαλίες λόγω ψυχρής κόλλησης στο σύρμα του μεταβλητου πυκνωτή
Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ όμορφο και αποζημιώνουν τους κόπους.

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ Ο ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ 
ΑΛΛΟΙΩΣ ΠΑΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ  * https://youtu.be/dujB0H3-w-c*

----------


## sv9gph

δεν υπάρχουν λόγια Παναγιώτη ....εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα !!! πολλές οι ερωτήσεις που θα ήθελα να κάνω αλά όχι εδώ γιατί ίσος να χαλάσω αυτήν την τέλεια παρουσία στα παλιά ραδιόφωνα

----------


## SV1GRN

Συμφωνώ και εγώ, εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα μπράβο. Πάντα παρακολουθώ τις δημοσιεύσεις σου. Μαζί με τις ηλεκτρονικές επισκευές οι αποκαταστάσεις που κάνεις και τα φέρνεις στην αρχική τους κατάσταση δείχνουν μεγάλο καλλιτέχνη άξιος.

----------


## p.gabr

> δεν υπάρχουν λόγια Παναγιώτη ....εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα !!! πολλές οι ερωτήσεις που θα ήθελα να κάνω αλά όχι εδώ γιατί ίσος να χαλάσω αυτήν την τέλεια παρουσία στα παλιά ραδιόφωνα



Γιαννη μην μένεις με απορίες, έχει συμβεί εδώ , οι πιο απλές δημιουργούν τις πιο μεγάλες συζητήσεις . 





> Συμφωνώ και εγώ, εξαιρετικός όπως πάντα μπράβο. Πάντα παρακολουθώ τις  δημοσιεύσεις σου. Μαζί με τις ηλεκτρονικές επισκευές οι αποκαταστάσεις  που κάνεις και τα φέρνεις στην αρχική τους κατάσταση δείχνουν μεγάλο  καλλιτέχνη άξιος.



Σε ευχαριστω Κε Παναγιωτη, ξέρω οτι παρακολουθεις τα παλιοπραγματα που δείχνω . 73 !!!


   Η ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ είναι απρόσμενης  κατάληξης 
IMG_20181021_110722.jpgIMG_20181103_130209.jpg

και μια Γαλλιδούλα με πολλές εκπλήξεις !!

IMG_20181104_113459.jpg

----------


## Satcom

> και μια Γαλλιδούλα με πολλές εκπλήξεις !!



Πρόσεχε την, μοιάζει να έχει σαράκι.

----------


## p.gabr

> Πρόσεχε την, μοιάζει να έχει σαράκι.



Σίγουρα είχε, δεν είναι σφαίρες από τον WW2 , με τα χρόνια  ψόφησε και αυτό   :Lol:

----------


## Satcom

Δεν ξέρεις πότε προβλήθηκε το ξύλο.
Ο χρόνος επώασης μπορεί να είναι και δέκα χρόνια, ενώ μπορεί να υπάρχουν επαναλαμβανόμενες προσβολές και αυτό να συνεχίζεται για πολλά χρόνια.
Όταν φεύγει μεταναστεύει σε κοντινή ξυλεία πχ πατώματα, έπιπλα.

----------

p.gabr (04-11-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σίγουρα είχε, δεν είναι σφαίρες από τον WW2 , με τα χρόνια  ψόφησε και αυτό



Συγχαρητήρια για το σύνολο των εργασιών του νήματος !!!! 
Δυστυχώς το σαράκι δεν ψοφά ποτέ , κάτω από κάποιες συνθήκες εμφανίζεται ξανά. Χρειάζεται απεντόμωση σωστή για να μην μεταφερθεί και σε άλλα έπιπλα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Φίλοι  ποιό  καλό  παιδί  μπορεί  να  αναλάβει  τον ''κινέζο"  με  το  αζημίωτο  φυσικά  γιατί  δεν  έχω  καθόλου  χρόνο  και  σαπίζει  στην  αποθήκη.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να  πω  ότι  δεν  το  έχω  πειράξει  καθόλου  όποιος  θέλει  μπορώ  να  το  πάω  εντός  Αθήνας  στείλτε π.μ.

----------


## p.gabr

Κατά αρχην να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις συμβουλές σας για το σαράκι ,θα πράξω τα δέοντα.

Μάκη έχω δηλώσει οτι το επάγγελμα μου έχει γίνει πλέον χόμπυ, δεν ασχολούμαι με επισκευές άλλων ούτε το κάνω για απόκτηση πελατείας ,το έχω ρίξει στην συλλογή και διάσωση μερικών συσκευών.
Τώρα εάν κάποιος άλλος ενδιαφέρεται θα χαρώ να σε βοηθήσει.

Και κάτι διαφορετικό από την συλλογή μου
IMG_20180902_190816.jpg

----------


## tsimpidas

μεχρι την 92Εσω δουλεύαμε τετοια,, το γελιο ηταν οταν κάναμε παραγγελεια για σουβλακια μεσω κεπικ, ή όταν επερνε ένας δικός μας τηλέφωνο 
και ολο το τάγμα προκάλυψης [6 φυλακια+λοχος] μαθαίνανε τα νέα απο το χωρίο.

fasebook και χαζομάρες,, αυτα ειναι τα πραγματικά μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης,,, αν του βαλεις και μια καμερα κανει και για Instagram

το καλο ηταν οτι οταν έπεφτε το μοχλουδακι και χτυπούσε το κουδουνάκι [ξυπνητιρι το λεγαμε]ξεραμε οτι έρχεται εφοδος,, ετσι ο σκοπός κοιμόνταν μεσα στο κεπικ [οπου ειχαμε κρεβάτι]και οι υπολυποι στους κοιτωνες ,.

----------


## p.gabr

> μεχρι την 92Εσω δουλεύαμε τετοια,, το γελιο ηταν οταν κάναμε παραγγελεια για σουβλακια μεσω κεπικ, ή όταν επερνε ένας δικός μας τηλέφωνο 
> και ολο το τάγμα προκάλυψης [6 φυλακια+λοχος] μαθαίνανε τα νέα απο το χωρίο.
> 
> fasebook και χαζομάρες,, αυτα ειναι τα πραγματικά μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης,,, αν του βαλεις και μια καμερα κανει και για Instagram
> 
> το καλο ηταν οτι οταν έπεφτε το μοχλουδακι και χτυπούσε το κουδουνάκι [ξυπνητιρι το λεγαμε]ξεραμε οτι έρχεται εφοδος,, ετσι ο σκοπός κοιμόνταν μεσα στο κεπικ [οπου ειχαμε κρεβάτι]και οι υπολυποι στους κοιτωνες ,.







Ένα μικρό βιντεο πριν την ολοκλήρωση  , περιγράφει οτι λες.

----------


## p.gabr

*R.F.T - REMA  Radio Pick-up E.Germany 1955

*
Ενα ράδιο-πικαπ  του πεταματού πήρε μια νέα ζωή
Θα δειτε τον τρόπο που το πλένω και γενική συντήρηση 
ΠΑΡ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΙ ΤΟΥ ΨΙΛΟΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ,  δεν ήθελε να με κουράσει  αποκαταστάθηκε σε μια ώρα, ενδεικτικό είναι ότι '..... ΔΕΝ σκάλισα  καθόλου τα ρυθμιστικά της μέσης συχνότητας !!!!    
Απο το 7ο λεπτό έως το16ο  περιληπτικά το τεχνικά μέρος και οι τρεις βλάβες που είχε . *


*

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη για το βίντεο και την προσπάθεια! Έχω και εγώ ένα ακριβώς ίδιο, κληρονομιά από θείο που "έφυγε' νωρίς. Παρατήρησα ότι η ενίσχυση της ακουστικής συχνότητας είναι ανεπαρκής. Αντικατέστησα την EC91 με μια ECC83 και μετέτρεψα τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου σε Baxandall. Ουσιαστικά ξαναέφτιαξα τα στάδια ακουστικής συχνότητας. Πρόσθεσα αρκετή αρνητική ανατροφοδότηση από το στάδιο εξόδου προς την προενίσχυση. Ευθυγράμισα τα πάντα από την αρχή. Τοποθέτησα μια καινούρια EBF89 στην ενδιάμεση συχνότητα, είχα κάποια φαινόμενα αστάθειας και τα έλυσα με αντιστάσεις damping 470kΩ παράλληλα με το πρωτεύον των μετασχηματιστών ενδιάμεσης συχνότητας. Αρκετές μετατροπές αλλά δουλεύει τέλεια.

Ένας φίλος που έχει το ίδιο, ακολουθώντας τη συμβουλή μου, αντικατέστησε την τρίοδο της προενίσχυσης με μια 6AU6 , την οποία σύνδεσε κανονικά ως πέντοδο. Πήρε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ευαισθησία και αρκετό περιθώριο ενίσχυσης ώστε να λειτουργούν καλύτερα τα tone controls.

Το μεγάφωνο, φυσικά, αντικαταστάθηκε με καινούριο.

----------


## p.gabr

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ναι Δημητρη  όμορφο ράδιο και τα προβλήματα του ήταν στην ακουστική .Και εδώ πάλι τονίζω την σημασία του συζευκτικού που όλοι αυτοί έχουν διαρροές και χαλάνε την πόλωση Έκανα και το σχόλιο για την ύπαρξη της τριόδου προενισχυτριας  ενώ θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί διπλή (τρίοδος πεντοδος )

ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ ακόμα δεν έχω τρακάρει στα παζάρια και μου λείπουν κάνα δυο.

edit
Απο βδομαδα  θα σας παρουσιάσω την μέχρι τώρα συλλογή μου δεν είναι πολλά καμιά τριανταριά .Δεν έχω πολύ καιρό που μαζεύω και φτιάχνω μόνο 11 μηνες   , ειναι δύσκολα τα τριψήφια νούμερα, χρειάζονται πολλά χρονια

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπράβο και πάλι Παναγιώτη για την εξαιρετική δουλειά που έκανες! Εγώ έχω τέσσερα μόνο. Το ένα είναι στο γραφείο μου και κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο ακούω μεσαία κύματα. Στα βραχέα άκουγα πολύ παλιά, αλλά τω΄ρα είναι γεμάτο κινέζικες φωνές από νοικιασμένους ευρωπαϊκούς σταθμούς. Η λήξη του ψυχρού πολέμου (και η έναρξη του νέου με άλλο τρόπο) αλλά και η ανάπτυξη των ψηφιακών μορφών επικοινωνίας έφερε την παρακμή των παραδοσιακών μορφών ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής.

----------

p.gabr (11-11-18)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εννοείται ότι στα παλιά ραδιόφωνα πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν όλοι οι παλιοί πυκνωτές χάρτου. Ακόμη και πυκνωτές τύπου silver mica έχω πετύχει να έχουν αλλοιωθεί.

----------

p.gabr (11-11-18)

----------


## Neuraxia

> .... δεν είναι πολλά καμιά τριανταριά ......



Τρέλανε μας μάστορα.....   :Lol:  :Lol:  :Hammer: 


Να τα εκατοστήσεις πάντως και να είσαι καλά να τα επισκευάζεις και να μας τα παρουσιάζεις .

----------

p.gabr (11-11-18)

----------


## p.gabr

Η μικρή μου συλλογή . 
Τα περισσότερα είναι  χρονολογίας 1950   λίγο πάνω λίγο κάτω και δυο τρία του 1937-38  
Η δεκαπενταετία  1923-1938 κύλησε ανάμεσα σε εμπορικούς αντιπροσώπους   διαφόρων οίκων που  προσπαθούσαν να προωθήσουν τα προϊόντα των εταιριών   τους,  πανεπιστημιακούς και ιδιώτες εραστές της νέας τεχνολογίας... 
Το να βρεθεί ραδιόφωνο στην Ελλάδα κάτω από αυτήν την χρονολογία είναι  δύσκολο γιατί δεν υπήρχαν οι κρατικοί πομποί και οι δέκτες ως εκ τούτου   λιγοστοί Την άνοιξη έφερε η κυβέρνηση του Μεταξά το 1938 ( Στις 25  Μαρτίου  η φωνή του βασιλιά Γεωργίου Β’ εγκαινίαζε επίσημα τα ελληνικά  ραδιοφωνικά κύματα... ) όπου αρχίζει επίσημα συνδρομητικά  ο κρατικός  σταθμός των Αθηνών  - Θεσσαλονίκης - Κέρκυρας, που όχι μόνο ενθάρρυνε  την αγορά ραδιοφώνων αλλά διανεμήθηκαν και δωρεάν  (για τους σκοπούς  τους βέβαια )

----------

agis68 (15-11-18), 

aktis (12-11-18), 

angel_grig (14-11-18), 

argizel (14-11-18), 

aris285 (13-11-18), 

ggr (12-11-18), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (12-11-18), 

PARKER (13-11-18)

----------


## ggr

Συγχαρητηρια για τη δουλεια σου Παναγιωτη.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα σταματησεις τη συλλογη σου στα 100 κομματια , γιατι απλα εχεις πολυ μερακι για αυτο που κανεις.

----------

p.gabr (13-11-18)

----------


## PARKER

Πολύ ωραία η συλλογή σου Παναγιώτη!!!
Υ.Γ. 1. Αν δηλαδή τα κάνεις 100 θα πεις τώρα τέρμα , σταματάω να βρίσκω και να ανακατασκευάζω; Πόσο τοις εκατό δίνεις να συμβεί αυτό;  :Lol:  :Lol:  (Εγώ ούτε στη μηδενική δε το κατατάσσω!!!)
Υ.Γ. 2. και μουσική υπόκρουση από τον Νικόλα από τα έλατα!!!

----------

p.gabr (13-11-18)

----------


## agis68

Συγχαρητήρια Παναγιώτη για την εξαιρετική σου δουλειά και την πανέμορφη συλλογή αναμνήσεων που διαθέτεις...καλή συνέχεια

----------


## leosedf

Ακόμη να δοκιμάσεις το french polish που λένε και στο χωριό μου ε νέος?
Φταίω εγώ που προσπαθώ να σας κάνω άνθρωποι.
 :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

PYRUS VII RADIO 1938-39 FRANCE


Να ευχαριστήσω κατά αρχήν εσάς που μπηκατε στον κόπο να γράψετε δύο γραμμές.

Το παρών ραδιόφωνο μου έφαγε αρκετό χρόνο, θα ήταν πιο εύκολο αν από την αρχή είχα λυχνίες , ωστόσο το κάθε πρόβλημα σε βάζει πιο βαθειά στο ψάξιμο. Εκτός των πυκνωτών μια λυχνία ενω έδειχνε στατικως καλή λειτουργία και σωστά ρεύματα δεν λειτουργούσε γιατί το οδηγό πλέγμα δεν ακουμπούσε στο καπελάκι.
Τις προσπάθειες επισκευής θα τις δείτε καθώς και κάτι περίεργο στο μεγάφωνο.
Αλλαχθηκαν όλοι οι πυκνωτές ,το γιατί και ένα τροπο ελεγχου θα το δείτε στο επόμενο βίντεο.

----------

aris285 (19-11-18)

----------


## p.gabr

Εδω θα δείτε γιατί όλοι αυτοί οι πυκνωτές ήθελαν αλλαγή  , ήταν απο το προηγούμενο ραδιόφωνο .
Χαρακτηριστικά να πω ότι' μετρούμενου με ψηφιακό πολυμετρο έδειχναν μια διαρροή από 1- 7 Mωμ ,με αναλογικοί 500κωμ-1.5 Μωμ  ενώ με την χορήγηση πραγματικής τάσης λειτουργίας, μεταφραζόμενη με τον νόμο του ωμ είναι περί τα 50 κωμ 
Ξέχασα να βαλω και εναν καινούργιο ηλεκτρολυτικό 50uF,  εκεί θα βλέπατε οτι μέχρι την ανώτερη ονομαστική τάση τα πράγματα πήγαιναν καλά, κατά την υπέρβαση έστω και 10% αρχιζε να κυκλοφορεί σεβαστό ρευματάκι πράγμα που στην εφαρμογή μεταφράζεται σε θερμοκρασία.

----------


## sv9gph

Τη να λέμε τώρα!! Παναγιώτη οι παλμογράφοι οι οποίοι έχουν κομπονε τεστ  για test πυκνωτών δεν είναι τόσο αξιόπιστο ? σε μεταβλητό πυκνωτή ραδιοφώνου εντελώς φρακαρισμένο χρησιμοποίησα σπρει που καθαρίζουν ζάντες αλουμινίου και πραγματικά έκανε θαύματα

----------

p.gabr (20-11-18)

----------


## sv9gph

παρατηρώντας τα βίντεο ακούω να αναφέρεσαι συχνά στην ευαισθησία των ραδιοφώνων που επισκευάζεις  ,απόλυτα λογικό και σωστό που υποδεικνύει την σωστή λειτουργία του δέκτη , θα ήθελα βάση της εμπειρία σου να μας πεις αν έχει να κάνει με την λυχνία η οποία χρησιμοποιείτε στο πρώτο στάδιο του ραδιοφώνου που σηνσθος ειναι ταλαντοτρια και μικτρια μαζί πχ αν μια ech81 αν είναι καλύτερη από την  6sa7 σίγουρα έχουν να κάνουν και άλλα πράγματα για την ευαισθησία όπως οι μετασχηματηστες if ,για τον λόγο ότι η λυχνία είναι ένα ενεργό εξάρτημα όσο αφορά την rf ποια έχει ποιο καλή συμπεριφορά . τι ρωτάω τώρα στην εποχή του ραδιοφωνικού ίντερνετ και του αιφον  :Lol:  όπως και να έχει το πράγμα όταν βλέπεις αυτά τα ραδιόφωνα απλά χαζεύεις ........

----------


## p.gabr

Να απαντήσω για τον πυκνωτή πρώτα
Ο έλεγχος του πυκνωτή δεν ειναι μονο η ονομαστική του χωρητικότητα και ένα απλό όργανο δεν καλύπτει όλες τις προδιαγραφές.Εαν ακολουθήσεις όλες τις διαδικασίες και με μεταβλητή συχνοτητα θα δεις πως ο πυκνωτής γίνεται πηνίο και το πηνίο πυκνωτής και πολλές φορές λόγω αυτών των φαινομένων χρησημοπιιουνε και δύο διαφορετικούς στο ίδιο σημείο.
Στην ευαισθησία τώρα 
Είναι πολύ μεγάλο το θέμα , και ξεκινώντας να πω ότι ο έλεγχος πρέπει να γίνεται με γεννήτρια ακουστικής συχνότητας διαμόρφωσης 400ηζ με 30% ποσοστό διαμόρφωσης ,για να έχεις ακουστική έξοδο ισχύος πάνω από το μισό της μέγιστης με ένα λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο μεγαλύτερο του 10/1.(ο λόγος σήματος προς θορυβο συνήθως είναι μέσα στα όρια και δεν λαμβάνεται υποψιν)
Οι κατασκευαστές των τότε ραδιοφώνων δεν δίναν αυτό το μέτρο και στις λίγες σημειώσεις αναφερόταν συντόνισε τις μέσες και τα στοιχεία της κεραίας για μέγιστη ακουστική έξοδο ,το ποσό τρέχα γυρευε.
Σε  ραδιόφωνα με λυχνίες 6sa7 η sk8 ,6k7 ειναι η ευαισθησία ειναι από 20-50uV και βέβαια αυτή η διαφορά είναι ελάχιστη δηλαδή αντί για δύο μέτρα κεραίας θα χρειαστεί τρία , έτσι λοιπον η συνηθισμένη αξιολόγηση είναι ότι το ράδιο πιάνει και ας πιάνει με 100
Τα ραδιόφωνα του 60 είναι πιο ευαίσθητα.


Edit
Ερχόμαστε τώρα στα ραδιόφωνα με τρανζίστορ και κεραία φεριτη, εκεί τι γίνεται? πως ελέγχουμε ευαισθησία ???
Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα ,είχα ρωτήσει σε ξενόφερτο φόρουμ και μου είχαν δείξει ένα τρόπο ,με ίδιο πηνίο φεριτη σε μια συγκεκριμένη αποσταση παραλληλισμενο με αυτο του δεκτη .Κάπου το έχω αυτό το κείμενο αλλά πρέπει να ψάξω πολύ.

2ον Edit  :Smile: 
Η είσοδος των παλαιών ραδιοφώνων δεν είναι 50 ωμ η σύνδεση με την γεννήτρια πρέπει να γίνεται με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά 300-400ωμ για να λειτουργήσουν σωστά τα συντονισμένα κυκλώματα εισόδου

----------


## p.gabr

*KOSMOPHON  RADIO 1952 ~
*

Εδω δεν έχουμε να δούμε καποιο σημαντικό θέμα , όμως πολλοί νέοι δεν γνωρίζουν οτι κατασκευάζαμε και ραδιόφωνα και που δεν είχαν τίποτα να ζηλέψουν απ τα ξενόφερτα 

<strong>



Πολλές μικρές επιχειρήσεις στήθηκαν για τον σκοπό αυτό , ακριβό το χρήμα δεν υπήρχε , γνωρίζω προσωπικά οτι πολλές νοικοκυρές πούλησαν την SINGER του για να αποκτήσουν ένα ραδιόφωνο Η κυβέρνηση ενθάρρυνε αυτές τις δραστηρίοτητες γιατί το συνάλλαγμα ήταν πολύτιμο 

28169572_10214100250274103_606266260_o.jpg

Η επισκευή έγινε με σεβασμό στο παλιό  υλικό το οποίο βαστήχτηκε εσωτερικά   .

IMG_20181127_200040.jpg

η κατάσταση του είναι καταπληκτική και μέσα και έξω

IMG_20181127_200146.jpg

δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω τίποτα περισσότερο από ένα πλύσιμο

IMG_20181127_213651.jpg

IMG_20181127_213703.jpg


Για περισσότερα στο βιντεο.

----------

aris285 (29-11-18)

----------


## p.gabr

Συχνότητα είδωλο και Antenna Matching

Το παρών βίντεο είναι από την εξέλιξη μιας επισκευής αλλά από μόνο του αποτελεί ενα ολόκληρο θέμα
Συγνώμη που κόβεται λιγο απότομα πριν ολοκληρωθεί (ανώτερα βια)
Να συμπληρώσω τον επίλογο λέγοντας ότι, ότι βλέπετε ειναι σε ένα αρκετά καλο δέκτη εμπορίου που έχει συντονιστεί σωστά, οι τιμές αυτές σε δέκτη ασυντόνιστο μπορεί να είναι τραγικά μικρότερες

----------


## sv9gph

Κατατοπιστικός όπως πάντα , σε δοκιμή που είχα κάνει παλιότερα σε μετασχηματιστή If  455 khz με γεννήτρια και παλμογράφο η συχνότητα συντονισμού μου εβγενε γύρω στα 360khz η γεννήτρια ήταν με αντίσταση 50 ομ , οπότε κατάλαβα ότι κάτι δεν έκανα καλά και τους άφησα στην ησυχία τους οπότε μου έλυσες μια βασική απορία ! σε περίπτωση που έχεις κατεστραμμένο πηνίο από τοπικό ταλαντωτή υπάρχει τρόπος να κατασκευάσεις κάτι ανάλογο ? ο τρόπος που είναι τυλιγμένα τα πηνία του ταλαντωτή και τα πηνία της κεραίας σε τι εξυπηρετεί ? ποιο συγκεκριμένα ..το πλέξιμο και το τρίχωμα που έχει πάνω το σύρμα . μια απάντηση μου είχε δώσει συνάδελφος ηλεκτρονικός αρκετά χρόνια στο επάγγελμα και μου είπε για να μην μικροφονιζουν ...δεν ξερω.

----------


## p.gabr

Ένταξη τωρα όλα γίνονται αν έχεις όρεξη μια κουβαριστρα είναι το πηνίο , μπορεί να μην το κάνεις ίδιο αλλά να παίζει θα το καταφέρεις
Το σύρμα περιέλιξης γίνεται με σύρμα Linz και σε κυψελοειδή περιέλιξη.Αυτο προσφέρει υψηλότερο Q λογω μικρότερης ενδοχωριτικοτητας μεταξύ των σπειρών και ελλάτωση του επιδερμικου φαινομένου .
Ο μικροφωνισμος μπορεί να είναι υπαρκτος όταν τιγκαρεις το βολιουμ κυρίως λόγω δόνησης του μεταβλητού πυκνωτή η και της λυχνίας κεραίας -Τ.Τ. Αναστέλλουμε τον μικροφωνισμο βάζοντας τον μεταβλητό πυκνωτή επανω σε ελαστικές βάσεις και πολλές φορές έχω δει και στην λυχνία ,επίσης το σασί του ραδιοφώνου στηρίζεται σε ελλαστικα παρεμβασματα
Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## p.gabr

*Murphy TU 154   Britsh Radio 1951* 


Το ανωτέρω βιντεο (ποστ 66) είναι από αυτό το ραδιόφωνο 
Εδω εχουμε ενα βρετανικό ραδιόφωνο του 50 με οκτώ μπάντες και θαυμάσιες επιδόσεις !!! Αξίζει να δείτε λίγο την αρχή πως λαμβάνει σε όλες τις μπάντες και την ακρίβεια του από το λεπτό 1:10 εως 5:40.   Ήμουν βεβαία και τυχερός γιατί την κλίμακα την έφτιαξα κατά προσέγγιση   βάση διαδικτυακής φωτογραφίας . O Ήχος του είναι τέλειος.





IMG_20181207_121649.jpg












123.jpg















IMG_20181128_095743.jpg













IMG_20181128_095729.jpg

----------

angel_grig (12-12-18)

----------


## sv9gph

η ευθυγράμμιση που κάνεις στα ραδιόφωνα για την if είναι μια γεννήτρια rf η γεννήτρια wobbulator ? ευθυγράμμιση μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί με απλή γεννήτρια ? συνχαριτιρια και πάλη , το κάνεις να φαίνεται τόσο απλό αλά δεν είναι !

----------


## sv9gph

20181212_202630.jpgαπό τον δικό   μου πάγκο  :Smile:  άλλα στοιχεί στο ίντερνετ ελάχιστα το καλό ειναι ότι δουλεύει , 1974-5 η κατασκευή της περιτο να σου πω ότι εχιες βάλει ιδέες για κάτι απλό αλά με λάμπες  μιας και υπάρχουν αρκετά υλικά σε αρκετή καλή κατάσταση

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν χρειαζόταν να το δείξεις , μόνο και μόνο που χρησιμοποίησες τον όρο wobbalator έδειξες την ηλικία σου  :Smile: 
Ωραίο μηχάνημα ,για την εποχή του και για τις δυνατότητες μας.
Γιάννη η επισκευή παλαιών ραδιοφώνων ειναι εύκολη , ακόμα και ο leosedf θα τα κατάφερνε  :Smile:  ομως η σωστή επισκευή είναι δύσκολη. Στο τελευταίο που φτιάχνω προσπάθησα να δείξω σε βίντεο και την ευθυγράμμιση του δέκτη ,δεν τα κατάφερα, μόνος ειναι δύσκολο να κρατάς την κάμερα με το άλλο το κατσαβίδι να στοχεύεις εδώ και εκεί και να μιλάς.
Όσο αναφορά την IF χρησιμοποιώ γεννήτρια sweep στα δύσκολα εκεί δηλαδή που υπάρχουν υποψίες κακής λειτουργίας Μια τέτοια εφαρμογή θα δεις στο ποστ 26 με το PYE

----------


## leosedf

Μπράβο Παναγιώτη ωραίος ο φωνογράφος σου..  :Lol: 

Να πάρεις τριποδάκια ρα.

----------


## p.gabr

> Μπράβο Παναγιώτη ωραίος ο φωνογράφος σου..



Χαχα ήταν τεστ αν με παρακολουθείς  :Smile:

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο και  στην προσπάθεια μου να το συντηρήσω έκανα μία πατάτα και έκανα ζημιά στο καντράν.Το ραδιόφωνο είναι STASSFURT RFT 600.Αν κάποιος από τους φίλους έχει αυτό ραδιόφωνο και βγάλη μια καλή φωτογραφία το καντράν μπορώ να βγάλω αντίγραφο. Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια σας.

----------


## p.gabr

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο και  στην προσπάθεια μου να το συντηρήσω έκανα μία πατάτα και έκανα ζημιά στο καντράν.Το ραδιόφωνο είναι STASSFURT RFT 600.Αν κάποιος από τους φίλους έχει αυτό ραδιόφωνο και βγάλη μια καλή φωτογραφία το καντράν μπορώ να βγάλω αντίγραφο. Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια σας.



ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ Βαγγέλη  ,λίγο περιορισμένο το κοινό εδώ .
Οτι βρεις στο Νετ και από μια γρήγορη ματιά σε αυτήν κάτι φαίνεται .

2018-12-23_21-58-42.jpg










Και επ ευκαιρίας να σας παρουσιάσω άλλο ένα που είχα φτιάξει στο διάστημα αυτό. 

*MURPHY radio TA-132  * 






2018-12-15_21-07-58.jpg



*Καλα Χριστούγεννα, ευτυχισμένο και δημιουργικό το νέο έτος*

----------

mikemtb (23-12-18), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (23-12-18)

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ευχαριστώ πολλή Παναγιώτη την έχω αυτή αλλά είναι θολή.Είχα πολλές ελπίδες σε σένα που είσαι εξπέρ  στο αντικείμενο και θαυμάζω τις  κατασκευές σου.Που αλλού θα μπορέσω να κοιτάξω?

----------


## p.gabr

https://www.facebook.com/groups/syllektespickup/
Εδώ υπάρχει μια σελιδα με πολλούς συλλέκτες,Σίγουρα κάποιοι θα το εχουν, αν είσαι τυχερός θα το έχεις (εξυπηρετούν πολλές φορές)
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## exop

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Έχω ένα παλιό ραδιόφωνο και  στην προσπάθεια μου να το συντηρήσω έκανα μία πατάτα και έκανα ζημιά στο καντράν.Το ραδιόφωνο είναι STASSFURT RFT 600.Αν κάποιος από τους φίλους έχει αυτό ραδιόφωνο και βγάλη μια καλή φωτογραφία το καντράν μπορώ να βγάλω αντίγραφο. Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια σας.



με ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο,
μήπως αυτή κάνει;

strassfurt.jpg

----------


## 1970 βαγγελης

Ευχαριστώ πολλή Θανάση θα την δείξω στις εκτυπώσεις και βλέπουμε .Χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την κοινότητα.

----------


## p.gabr

*Καλη χρονια καλές δουλειές 



**Britannia Model 449 (1949)*

Ελληνικής συναρμολόγησης του 1948-49 
Στο βιντεο αυτό σε τεχνικά θέματα θα μπορέσετε να δείτε ένα κύκλωμα  διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα με διόδους Σεληνίου και κύκλωμα  διπλασιασμού τάσης , μια ολική ανακατασκευή και μια άλλη μέθοδο βαφής  του ξύλου με βερνίκι που πιθανόν δεν γνωρίζετε.







evsdsf.jpg

IMG_20181231_184424.jpg

IMG_20190101_091844.jpg

bsd.jpg

IMG_20181231_185904.jpg

----------

mikemtb (08-01-19)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> *Καλη χρονια καλές δουλειές 
> **Britannia Model 449 (1949)*
> 
> Ελληνικής συναρμολόγησης του 1948-49 
> Στο βιντεο αυτό σε τεχνικά θέματα θα μπορέσετε να δείτε ένα κύκλωμα  διαφορετικό από τα συνηθισμένα με διόδους Σεληνίου και κύκλωμα  διπλασιασμού τάσης , μια ολική ανακατασκευή και μια άλλη μέθοδο βαφής  του ξύλου με βερνίκι που πιθανόν δεν γνωρίζετε.
> 
> 
> evsdsf.jpg



Χρόνια πολλά κε Παναγιώτη, 
Συγχαρητήρια για όλη τη δουλειά και ιδιαίτερα για το ιδιαίτερο "βερνίκι μπάλας" που παρουσιάσατε !!!! Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------

p.gabr (08-01-19)

----------


## SV1GRN

Χρόνια πολλά και υγεία.
Πάντα οι παρουσιάσεις σου έχουν ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον και παράλληλα μαθαίνουμε όλοι από αυτές συγχαρητήρια.

----------

p.gabr (08-01-19)

----------


## Satcom

Παναγιώτη αυτό το βερνίκι όπως το λες είναι η γομαλάκα η shellac που στην ουσία είναι οι εκκρίσεις του θηλυκού εντόμου Kerria lacca _επάνω σε κορμούς διάφορων δένδρων (το δένδρο δίνει και τα διαφορετικά χρώματα) στις Δυτικές Ινδίες._

Και μπορεί να παίρνεις άριστα στο ηλεκτρονικό μέρος αλλά εδω.......ξερόβηχας............................. :Blush: 

Μπορεί το αποτέλεσμα της σωστά ασκούμενης τεχνικής του  French polish να αποζημιώνει (mirror finish) αλλά ο κόπος που απαιτείται είναι αρκετός.
Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εύκολη η διαδικασία.
Ανάλογα εάν εφαρμόζει κάποιος την Γαλλική η την Αγγλική μέθοδο χρειάζονται  πολλά περάσματα με γομαλάκα και πούδρα ελαφρόπετρας η σκόνη Tripolis μαζί, η περάσματα και τριψίματα εναλλάξ. 
Και επειδή άκουσα να λες για διαλυτικό, διάλυση γίνεται *μόνον* με οινόπνευμα.

Στο τελευταίο ραδιόφωνο που χρησιμοποίησα γομαλάκα (ένα πολύ σπάνιο Gordon Cameo) άντεξα έως τα πέντε περάσματα.
Εγώ πάντως το French polish το εφαρμόζω μόνο στα ραδιόφωνα που ήταν έτσι φτιαγμένα από τον κατασκευαστή, νομίζω ότι μετά το 1940 σταμάτησε αυτή η τεχνική η οποία ναι μεν είναι ωραία αλλά η ευπάθεια της γομαλάκας σε σχέση με τα βερνίκια είναι μεγάλη.
Κατά τα άλλα συγχαρητήρια για αυτήν αλλά και για όλες τις παρουσιάσεις σου.

----------


## Satcom

Και κάτι άλλο που ήθελα θέσω είναι ότι γνωρίζοντας πλέον το πρόβλημα με τις διόδους σεληνίου δηλαδή την προοδευτική  αύξηση της αντίστασης (με κατάληξη την αποκοπή)με αποτέλεσμα την πτώση της τάσης (αυτή η μεταβολή δεν έχει σχέση με τις ώρες λειτουργίας, θα συμβεί ακόμη και εάν είχαμε μια ολοκαίνουργια δίοδο 50 ετών και οφείλετε στο τρόπο εναπόθεσης του σεληνίου στις πλάκες) μήπως θα είναι καλή ιδέα στην θέση τους να μπαίνουν δίοδοι πυριτίου με τις αναγκαίες αντιστάσεις πτώσης τάσης βέβαια.
Θα μπορούσαμε να αφήνουμε τις πιο μεγάλες διόδους σαν και αυτή που είχες τώρα για λόγους αυθεντικότητας στην θέση τους αλλά ασύνδετες.

----------


## p.gabr

Καλή χρονιά και πάλι
Αγαπητέ Τάκη από τα εκατό που εγραψες στα εκατονένα έχεις δίκιο.Στην μέθοδο της βαφής ακόμα μαθαίνω και μάλιστα καθ' υπόδειξη μέλους που δεν σου πάει ο νους  :Smile: 
Στο μεθεπόμενο θα το προσπαθήσω έτσι γιατί τώρα έχω αρχίσει ένα άλλο. που και αυτό το θέμα θα δείξει κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον Δεν μαθαίνω μόνο ξυλουργική αλλά και τεχνολογία υλικών !!?!
Για την δίοδο Σελινιου φυσικά έχει παραμείνει και έχουν προστεθεί εξωτερικά 1Ν 4007 όπως δείχνει το σχέδιο και μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση
Να πω ότι στην αρχή η υψηλή τάση ήταν 150 βολτ και σιγά σιγά έφτασε στα 2000( ξυπναγανε από την ακινησία.) Η αντίσταση τους μετρούμενη με ηλεκτρονικό πολύμετρο έδειχνε άπειρο με αναλογικό 500κωμ και η άλλη 800κωμ και με την χρήση τροφοδοτικού τάσης στα 25εως 30 ρεύμα 6μα (υπολόγισε την πραγματική αντίσταση)
Και κάτι άλλο τα ξύλα είναι παλιά και όσο και να προσέξεις ο καπλαμας μαδάει και αφήνει μικροσκοπικά λουκια  που μετά την βαφή στο φως φαίνονται, περισσότερο ξύσιμο χάνεις τον καπλαμα λιγότερο μένει βερνίκι και αφήνει ασπριλες ,δεν είναι εύκολο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις

IMG_20190101_091818.jpg
Εδώ όπως τελείωσε οι δίοδοι έχουν προστεθεί στην υπάρχουσα σελινίου


Edit

Σχετικά με την μέθοδο polish french

https://youtu.be/vFXsJNO3qsI

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Παναγιώτη αυτό το βερνίκι όπως το λες είναι η γομαλάκα η shellac που στην ουσία είναι οι εκκρίσεις του θηλυκού εντόμου Kerria lacca _επάνω σε κορμούς διάφορων δένδρων (το δένδρο δίνει και τα διαφορετικά χρώματα) στις Δυτικές Ινδίες._
> 
> Και μπορεί να παίρνεις άριστα στο ηλεκτρονικό μέρος αλλά εδω.......ξερόβηχας.............................
> 
> Μπορεί το αποτέλεσμα της σωστά ασκούμενης τεχνικής του  French polish να αποζημιώνει (mirror finish) αλλά ο κόπος που απαιτείται είναι αρκετός.
> Μακάρι να ήταν τόσο εύκολη η διαδικασία.
> Ανάλογα εάν εφαρμόζει κάποιος την Γαλλική η την Αγγλική μέθοδο χρειάζονται  πολλά περάσματα με γομαλάκα και πούδρα ελαφρόπετρας η σκόνη Tripolis μαζί, η περάσματα και τριψίματα εναλλάξ. 
> Και επειδή άκουσα να λες για διαλυτικό, διάλυση γίνεται *μόνον* με οινόπνευμα.
> 
> ...



Σχετικά με τη γομαλάκα και την τεχνική της έχεις πολύ δίκιο γιαυτό και την ανέφερα ως " ... και ιδιαίτερα για το ιδιαίτερο "βερνίκι μπάλας" ..." γιατί η τεχνική είναι αυτή που περιγράφεις. 
Δεν ήθελα να απογοητεύσω τον μερακλή κο Παναγιώτη αλλά έτσι είναι. Μιας όμως και πρόκειται για ανακατασκευή πολύ παλαιών συσκευών καλό θα ήταν η αναπαλαίωση να γίνει σωστά αλλά και η μετέπειτα χρήση της αντίστοιχη. Στα παλιά έπιπλα με βερνικι γομαλάκας δεν τολμάς να πλησιάσεις οινόπνευμα ή αλκοολούχο ποτό γιατί αραιώνει την γομαλάκα και αφήνει στη θέση της μια ασπρίλα. Πάντα ήταν δύσκολα έπιπλα αυτά, εξ ου και τα κλειδωμενα σαλόνια και τραπεζαρίες των παλαιών χρόνων. Παρά την δυστροπία της αυτή, έχει άλλα εξαιρετικά χαρακτηριστικά όπως ότι αποτελεί καλό μονωτικό μεταξύ μιας πληγής του ξύλου που έχει ποτίσει λάδια ή Overlay  και συνεχίζει να φαίνεται όσα περάσματα σύγχρονων βερνικιών και να περάσεις. Αυτές όμως τις τεχνικές τις ξέρουν μόνο οι πολύ παλιοί που εξαφανίζονται μαζί με τη γνώση τους ....  
Επιπλέον είναι η τεχνική βερνικώματος παλαιών παραδοσιακών ξύλινων οργάνων ..... μπουζούκια, βιολιά , μαντολίνα κλπ 
Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.

----------


## p.gabr

Κύριε Δημήτρη οι παρεμβάσεις σας είναι ευχάριστες και μακάρι όλοι να λέγανε μια κουβέντα για αυτά που γνωρίζουν.
Εχθές στο κατάστημα με τα χρώματα είχαμε μεγάλη κουβέντα για αυτό. Είπε ο φίλος ότι του το ζητάνε συνέχεια οι καλύτεροι και Ματσό αντικέρ και αρκετοί παλιοί έχουν αρχίσει και επιστρέφουν σε αυτό.
Αυτός πριν 40 χρόνια το χρησιμοποιούσε στα γνωστά ξύλινα ποδοσφαιρακια , όταν αλλάζανε τον δάπεδο που ήταν όπως γνωρίζετε από φύλλο φελλου , τον περνοουσαν απανωτά στρώματα  γομολακα ,έτσι γινόταν πολύ πιο ανθεκτικό  . Τώρα εγώ έχω αγοράσει τα υλικά και θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα κιόλας .
Θα δούμε όλοι τι θα προκύψει.

IMG_20190108_190529.jpg

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ..... Τώρα εγώ έχω αγοράσει τα υλικά και θα το δοκιμάσω σήμερα κιόλας .
> Θα δούμε όλοι τι θα προκύψει.
> 
> IMG_20190108_190529.jpg



Προσοχή, όχι πλέον στο ήδη τελειωμένο ραδιόφωνο. Ίσως στο τέλος μετά την απόκτηση εμπειρίας και μετά από ελαφρύ τρίψιμο. 
Κάντε δοκιμές σε ένα καλοτριμενο νέο ξύλο. Προσοχή δεν ρίχνουμε αλκοόλ πάνω στην επιφάνεια του ξύλου αλλά εσωτερικά και περιμετρικά της μπάλας ακριβώς όπως δείχνουν τα βίντεο ....
Στην ουσία επανασυθετουμε μια τεράστια φλούδα γομαλακας από τις ήδη διαλυμένες φολίδες.

----------

p.gabr (09-01-19)

----------


## p.gabr

*PHILCO B-2850  England 1949*





Στο βιντεο αυτό θα δείτε¨ 
1ον Μια περίεργη συμπεριφορά και την πορεία  εύρεσης  μιας βλάβης,  που  έχει να κάνει με  την ίδια την λυχνία και όπως αποδείχθηκε από τα δομικά  υλικά , ποιο συγκεκριμένα από διαρροή μεταξύ οδηγού και προστατευτικού πλέγματος που αποδείχθηκε εργαστηριακά    .
2ον Μια μικρή αναφορά στην ευαισθησία αυτών των δεκτών, στα μεγέθη και  τον τρόπο .
3ον Η βαφή έγινε με τον τρόπο που μιλήσαμε στα προηγούμενα ποστ  , ήτοι με γομαλάκα  και ακόμα τρίβουμε όπως στο " Βιλαμπάχο"  Μπορώ όμως να πω ότι δεν συνάντησα κάποια δυσκολία και το αποτέλεσμα μου άρεσε .

*Ευχαριστώ τα μέλη για την βοήθεια

IMG_20190110_183257.jpg


IMG_20190108_091804.jpg


IMG_20190107_101538.jpg


2019-01-13_20-07-39.jpg

IMG_20190111_201636.jpg 
*

----------

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (13-01-19)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι κε Παναγιώτη !!! Πολύ ωραία δουλειά !!! Όσο για τη γομαλακα κάθε φορά και καλύτερα θα γίνεται !!!!

----------

p.gabr (13-01-19)

----------

